# Berserker vs Massaker



## Terrorda (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffies!

Ich bin langsam mit meinem Krieger soweit, dass ich mir eine der mächtigen VZ gönnen kann.

Nun ist für mich die Frage was besser ist? Berserker (Procc auf 400 Ap) oder Massaker (110 Ap durchgehend)?
Rein theoretisch sollte Berserker ~1/4 des Kampfes halten damit der gleiche Effekt erzielt wird.

Stimmt das?
Wenn ja wie oft procct Berserker?
Was findet ihr besser?


MFG


----------



## WeRkO (13. Dezember 2009)

Berserker > Massaker, ganz einfach weil's öfter als 25% procct. Genaue Daten müsste ich raussuchen, aber es kommt hin das es über 50% aktiv ist.


----------



## Anaximedes (14. Dezember 2009)

Beserker ist, wie vom Vorposter schon erwähnt, deutlich besser. Procc soll ca bei 35% liegen


----------



## McChrystal (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie von allen erwähnt ist Berserker > Massaker. Es procct sehr oft (genaue Zahlen hab ich nicht im Kopf).
Massaker ist verschwendete Mats, ist ja nur leicht günstiger als Berserker. Wenn du Fury spielst und Dualberserker hast, ist fast permanent mind. 1 procc aktiv.


----------



## Terrorda (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich danke euch für die Antwort :>

MFG


----------



## Onichon (15. Dezember 2009)

Massaker macht nur für Hunter Sinn.


----------



## Deadlift (18. Januar 2010)

PvP: Massaker
PvE: Berserker


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (21. April 2010)

Als Furor sowieso Berserker.
2fache Chance auf 400AP procc und >25% auf 800,ergibt einen deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber Massaker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologist (21. April 2010)

auch im pvp wird berserker benutzt

auch dort bringen die 400ap proc mehr


----------

